# Herringbone Pattern Pen Blank



## wood128

I have been working on the 360 degree herringbone pattern pen blank design for about a year now, and believe I have developed some newer proceedures that saves some time and also provides more quality to the finished blank. I posted a thread on IAP forum , and hope to get some help from others to make a new tutorial on the subject . This is a very good tutorial available on the subject for begineer , so this new one would provide more detail with many more photos. All help is welcome. I am a segmented pen blank small vender , wood seller, wood trader , buyer , etc. Enjoy this forum and all the great woodworkers. TONS OF INFORMATION OUT THERE :rotflmao3:

Joe

Here are examples of 7 different herringbone blanks. Some are nmade with 1/4 " wide pieces and the others are made with 1/8 " wide pieces.:teethlaugh:


----------



## BarbS

wood128 said:


> I have been working on the 360 degree herringbone pattern pen blank design for about a year now, and believe I have developed some newer proceedures that saves some time and also provides more quality to the finished blank. I posted a thread on IAP forum , and hope to get some help from others to make a new tutorial on the subject . This is a very good tutorial available on the subject for begineer , so this new one would provide more detail with many more photos. All help is welcome. I am a segmented pen blank small vender , wood seller, wood trader , buyer , etc. Enjoy this forum and all the great woodworkers. TONS OF INFORMATION OUT THERE :rotflmao3:
> Joe
> Here are examples of 7 different herringbone blanks. Some are nmade with 1/4 " wide pieces and the others are made with 1/8 " wide pieces.:teethlaugh:



Those are very nice looking. Lots of work, I'll bet!


----------



## wood128

BarbS said:


> wood128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working on the 360 degree herringbone pattern pen blank design for about a year now, and believe I have developed some newer proceedures that saves some time and also provides more quality to the finished blank. I posted a thread on IAP forum , and hope to get some help from others to make a new tutorial on the subject . This is a very good tutorial available on the subject for begineer , so this new one would provide more detail with many more photos. All help is welcome. I am a segmented pen blank small vender , wood seller, wood trader , buyer , etc. Enjoy this forum and all the great woodworkers. TONS OF INFORMATION OUT THERE :rotflmao3:
> Joe
> Here are examples of 7 different herringbone blanks. Some are nmade with 1/4 " wide pieces and the others are made with 1/8 " wide pieces.:teethlaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are very nice looking. Lots of work, I'll bet!
Click to expand...


Not too bad......just takes time and practice . Do you make pens / segmenting wood turnings ?


----------



## DKMD

Those are beautiful, Joe! I haven't made pens in a while, but that kind of blank gets me thinking about it.


----------



## BassBlaster

Those are nice. Ive been thinking about diving into the world of segmented pen blanks. I have done some celtic knots but nothing near as involved as what your showing.


----------



## BarbS

wood128 said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wood128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working on the 360 degree herringbone pattern pen blank design for about a year now, and believe I have developed some newer proceedures that saves some time and also provides more quality to the finished blank. I posted a thread on IAP forum , and hope to get some help from others to make a new tutorial on the subject . This is a very good tutorial available on the subject for begineer , so this new one would provide more detail with many more photos. All help is welcome. I am a segmented pen blank small vender , wood seller, wood trader , buyer , etc. Enjoy this forum and all the great woodworkers. TONS OF INFORMATION OUT THERE :rotflmao3:
> Joe
> Here are examples of 7 different herringbone blanks. Some are nmade with 1/4 " wide pieces and the others are made with 1/8 " wide pieces.:teethlaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are very nice looking. Lots of work, I'll bet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not too bad......just takes time and practice . Do you make pens / segmenting wood turnings ?
Click to expand...


No segmenting yet, but just got started in pens. Swamped by the possibilities!


----------



## wood128

Here are a few pictures of other segmented blanks I have constructed and a picture of a few pens.


----------

